# using chum devices



## scorpioreno (May 9, 2002)

I found a bass pro shop in arundle mills mall,and i must say that visting that place is like a junkie getting a fix. They have sections devoted to adjunct fishing.  I woukld like you guys experience and advice on something i found there.I it is a small chum cage. it is about 6 inches long mesh wire cage shaped like a football. it has a swivel at one end and a door to put your chum in. I would like to know basically how would be the best way to use this device. inline trolling or bottom fishing alongside a drop rig. thanks


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I use old 35 mm film canisters. Punch a hole in both ends and in the sides, fill with cut up fish, chum, etc. and slide down on your line. Use a splitshot or bead to stop it. Works great for flounder in the Spring.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

That's a good tip Sandcrab. I'll have to give it a try. Usually I throw fish discards and squid discards into the water. That practice has worked well for me. Especially the day my son and I racked up on a lot of puppy drum on Lynnhaven Pier. We were the only ones catching them. Sometimes doubles. And a few blues thrown in there. That was more than likely the reason for our success. Putting the discards into film canisters should definitely keep a good stream of scent close to the line and keep it lasting much longer. And eliminate the need to wipe hands a lot.

Thanks for that one.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sandcrab...Thanks for the film can tip. Best tip I've had in a long time. I'm going to try it with a sponge inside soaked in peeler oil. I can't think of a better way to keep the bait in the slick.

Catman.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

That would be great with shedder oil...leaves a nice trail for the fish to follow...especially blues.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Now I've got to find some 35mm plastic film cans. Haven't bought any 35mm film since I bought a digital.

Catman.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*catman*

Try one of the on the spot film developing places. If you have a "Rite Aid" in your area that has a film developing booth on the premises ask them for their old canisters. Maybe ask in advance and they might just save some future ones up for you as well.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings scorpioreno!

Sounds like a variation of the in-line "feeders" that Eurostyle fishermen use. I wouldn't reccomend chumming while trolling. The whole idea behind chumming is to help the fish find you, while trolling is a way to cover a lot of ground so you can find the fish. In-line feeders work great for carp, catfish, and even trout (especially rainbows) in freshwater. Since larger chum pots and bags are used for rock and hardheads in the Chesapeake Bay, I imagine the smaller in-line version would work for those species, too. I saw fishermen using chum bags off the Choptank Pier last fall, but I didn't notice them catching any fish. They were floating the bags on the surface, and their "slick" did attract a lot of gulls. You could put chopped odds and ends of bait in the feeder, or if you want to get serious, run leftover bait through a blender, then freeze it (you'll need a very understanding family!) Throw a few "Chum Cubes" in the cage, and the bait bits will be released slowly as the cubes thaw.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Sandcrab*

Other than a split shot as a stopping point, how many split shots(sizes) would you recommend be used to keep it submerged and at the line stop point? Some chum may keep it down, but I was thinking about the application *catman* is considering. A sponge could need a little extra weight.

Thanks


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Angler...Thanks for the suggestion. I have a "Rite Aid" that developes around the corner from me. I'll ask them to save some canisters for me.

Jake...I'm going to give this method a try this Spring for cats below Conowingo Dam. I'm thinking about running some chicken livers through the blender to make a puree to soak the sponges in.

Sandcrab...Thanks again for the good tip.

It's great to talk fishing when you can't get out there and do it.   

Catman.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings catman!

A trick we've used is cutting tampons into one inch pieces and letting them suck up the chicken liver ooze. Works best in summer when livers "melt" from the heat....


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Jake...Do you just use the liver soaked Tampons as bait? Sounds like a good idea, probably better than pieces of panty hose tied around the liver. Now I've got two more things to try, film cans and Tampons.

Catman.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Catman!

That's right! Just make sure you buy the cheap ones (pressed cotton, I use Rite-Aid brand. The fancy ones are mostly synthetic fibers nowadays. Take along small rubberbands to keep them on the hook (I use a 1/0 Eagle Claw Wide Gap Lazer.) Gives a whole new meaning to fishing with "plugs"....


----------



## scorpioreno (May 9, 2002)

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUGGESTIONS IT IS REALLY HELPFUL.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Guys/Gals,

Found a photo in one of my fishing books on rigging up the 35 mm film canister as a mini-chum device. Once I scan it in and save it as bitmap, I can email it to anyone who wants it.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Sandcrab,

Can you post the pic up here?

-John


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I have to get the book, make a photocopy, scan the photocopy to make a bitmap, then email it.

Maybe Flea could put it on the "How To" site as an article as "How to make an economical fish chummer for bottom fishing".


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

I get them free at the one hour photo shop.


----------



## scorpioreno (May 9, 2002)

SAND CRAb,
Can you email me a picture please 


[email protected]


----------

